# foam matteress



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

posted this similar topic on the other channel_ so I will ask the question in a different method...does anyone use a foam bed mattress be it pure latex or memory foam without slats in other words the mattress just lays on the floor of the bed_


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Foam bed*

.....we have a foam mattress, bought from Lidl, sitting on a flat base with wooden ribs screwed at four inch intervals. The ribs are about 3/4"d x 2"w.....very comfortable it is too!

Sundial


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You must have an air gap around the mattress, otherwise you will get condensation and/or damp. If this is not possible then a large section of corrugated cardboard slipped underneath, as used in boxes will help.

cabby


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

cabby is absolutely right, all mattresses need ventilation in Motorhomes if you are not to have issues with damp. There are several products on the market to put under your mattress to help it to breath.
We have a minimum thickness Topper (Ebay) on top of our mattress which is fantastic.... a firm mattress with a soft surface.

Alan


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

We are happy using the mattresses supplied, with a Duvalay on top.


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

cabby said:


> You must have an air gap around the mattress, otherwise you will get condensation and/or damp. If this is not possible then a large section of corrugated cardboard slipped underneath, as used in boxes will help.
> 
> cabby


 Thanks cabby I am well aware of damp issues regarding mattress's there are several know products out there that claim to stop the damp issue, my concern is once I take the step of removing the original mattress and support slats would one pure latex or memory foam mattress be sufficient... the current mattress is 6" thick + the slat height from bed base (floor) is another 2.5" + the 2" topper = 10.5" so I need to either lower the whole bed system down into the garage or fit one mattress that replaces the slats, mattress, topper BUT is still ideally about 6" thick or less with sufficient support.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm not sure why you would remove the support slats

We have a slatted bed and an expensive memory foam mattress in our bedroom 

We covered the slats with hardboard in which we cut a series of ventilation holes

Foam, memory or otherwise requires a solid base

aldra


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

aldra said:


> I'm not sure why you would remove the support slats
> 
> We have a slatted bed and an expensive memory foam mattress in our bedroom
> 
> ...


 In a Dethleffs the slat frame is fitted onto a sub frame which in turn is screwed to the bed floor panel, so in fact the slats and its frame could be removed from the bed floor panel and the mattress would just lay on top of it...why do I want to remove them? because as already stated their adding another two inches to the height of the bed


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Correct me if I am wrong, :wink: You wish to lower the height of the bed, by taking out the metal frame and slats, but when you say the bed floor, is this a base on the top of a locker, or is it the actual floor we are meaning. If it is the former all you have to do is cut some circular holes about 1 1/2 " diam. in the base to allow circulation. Do make them leaving enough space to keep the board strength. Do make sure the board is thick enough to take the weight.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So 

You are trying to reduce the height of the bed

Not just to replace the mattress

Aldra


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

cabby said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, :wink: You wish to lower the height of the bed, by taking out the metal frame and slats, but when you say the bed floor, is this a base on the top of a locker, or is it the actual floor we are meaning. If it is the former all you have to do is cut some circular holes about 1 1/2 " diam. in the base to allow circulation. Do make them leaving enough space to keep the board strength. Do make sure the board is thick enough to take the weight.
> 
> cabby


 The base of bed floor is actually the ceiling panel/floor panel of the large through garage which supports the transverse bed, which we climb/step up into.... (slats, wood frame, (not steel) and mattress sits on top of this panel... so, the slat frame and slats +mattress + topper sits on top of this ceiling panel/floor panel which is creating the height problem...I'm just trying to find out if anyone had this problem and did they resolve it by doing what I'm proposing.

thanks.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You have lost me

Easily done :lol: 

No worry there are plenty on here that will know the answer

Aldra


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

aldra said:


> So
> 
> You are trying to reduce the height of the bed
> 
> ...


 " does anyone use a foam bed mattress be it pure latex or memory foam without slats in other words the mattress just lays on the floor of the bed*"

Yes, .......dont want to change the mattress but the original mattress without slats support will not be comfortable enough hence my point of using Latex or Memory, also using such I should be able to find a thinner mattress...so, one mattress 4-6" thick sitting on a layer of anti damp net with, no slat frame. no slats, no 6" thick original mattress*


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I see no problem providing the base is strong enough. You seem to have covered the other points. The frame and slats were there to help air circulate and prevent condensation, but you know this.
If you wake up in the garage then you know that it was the wrong move. :lol: :lol: 

cabby

not sure if I missed the point of why.


----------

